# a chill and some hash



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

well, since i can't track my boy down with the bubble bags, i guess i will be trying hgb's technique he describes in the stickies. the chill, and ice , stir method... ...

have made plenty of oil, and iso hash. want to give this a go once, to see the difference. prolly got enough trim to make a quarter ounce of hash...

wish i had some screen to make the bucket , screen, bubble bucket. where do you think i could find the type of screen you would need to use? wonder if a silk screen joint would sell some screen, and if it is the right type? anyone know?

so this weekend, i'm gonna chill inside during an incoming snow storm thats on us already, and make some hash...care to join me? ...wish me luck...


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

What about those painter filters? Saw a vid on youtube thta said the jamacians use anything uncludin old parachute matearal.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello Irish 

I have often thought about trying something like this.

Cheap enough to give it a try if you dont want to spent heavy $ on the correct bags.

hXXp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-FILTER-BAGS-BIO-DIESEL-VEG-OIL-W-V-O-3-BAG-SET_W0QQitemZ170427875503QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item27ae4b00af

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

Get some bags Irish..You will not be disappointed:aok:

Sometimes _Ace Hardware_ has the material (micron screened mesh) in different sizes. Just need to sew them or use in what ever manner you chose


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> well, since i can't track my boy down with the bubble bags, i guess i will be trying hgb's technique he describes in the stickies. the chill, and ice , stir method... ...
> 
> have made plenty of oil, and iso hash. want to give this a go once, to see the difference. prolly got enough trim to make a quarter ounce of hash...
> 
> ...



The mesh has to be the right sizes and graduated.  I have seen mesh on E-Bay....but they also have the bags premade, so would probably order them rather than the mesh and make my own.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

:yeahthat:

If it don't bubble is ain't worth the trouble


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

HIE,  

I checked the link you listed and they are talking about purifying the liquid instead of removing the liquid and recovering the solids.  They are made from felt and IT COULD be very difficult to recover the hash from after you got rid of the water.

I think before I bought them I'm discuss needing to recover the solids rather than the liquid, either with or without mentioning what the solids are.  Just a suggestion.

Great smoking.


----------

